# chi



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

comincia?


----------



## Old sperella (14 Settembre 2008)

Io che son nuova ? 
A me dispiace .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Io che son nuova ?
> A me dispiace .


sai che ti adoro, per il tuo capire al volo?


----------



## Old sperella (14 Settembre 2008)

Non dirlo ad Asu però , temo di trovarla sotto casa con la lupara .

Buonanotte 
...se potete contattateli telefonicamente , non val la pena andar via , a bocce ferme le cose si vedono sempre in maniera differente .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Non dirlo ad Asu però , temo di trovarla sotto casa con la lupara .
> 
> Buonanotte
> ...se potete contattateli telefonicamente , non val la pena andar via , a bocce ferme le cose si vedono sempre in maniera differente .
















   sa che non la tradirei mai, e poi al limite viene a cercare me, con la lupara  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Buonanotte

se non ci stanno bene, è inutile cercare di convincerli, se dovranno, lo capiranno da soli. vale lo stesso discorso fatto per un amore finito. se è finito, inutile provare a trattenerlo


----------



## Old giobbe (14 Settembre 2008)

Anche a me dispiace.
Non mi sembrano motivi "forti".
Mi sembra un elenco di problemi "normali" di un forum, nulla di insuperabile.
Credo che sarebbe giusto discutere di più.
Per esempio non ho capito come si potrebbe trasformare il confessionale in un posto senza cazzeggio senza fare uso della moderazione e di una moderazione meno "discreta" di quella attuale.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Anche a me dispiace.
> Non mi sembrano motivi "forti".
> Mi sembra un elenco di problemi "normali" di un forum, nulla di insuperabile.
> Credo che sarebbe giusto discutere di più.
> Per esempio non ho capito come si potrebbe trasformare il confessionale in un posto senza cazzeggio senza fare uso della moderazione e di una moderazione meno "discreta" di quella attuale.


Concordo giobbe.
E tra l'altro dico, e lo dico nella speranza che fedifrago legga (non mi rivolgo a bruja per quello che sto per dire perché non la conosco), che trovo più di un'incongruenza con quello che ha scritto.
Il cazzeggio c'è, sono una delle prime a buttarmici a pesce, ma fino a prova contraria anche lui si è sempre reso partecipe. In ogni caso, il fatto che ci sia il cazzeggio, non significa che vengano presi meno seriamente determinati problemi. Non è martellandosi le palle a vicenda che si dimostra la partecipazione a un problema. E non mi sembra neanche che ci sia SOLO cazzeggio.
L'operato dei moderatori è stato difeso a spada tratta fino a poco tempo fa, ora non capisco questo attacco.
I giudizi sui fatti personali, condannati nell'elenco, li leggo nello stesso, nel momento in cui si fa notare che ci sono troppi inciuci e che questi non vengono tenuti debitamente privati. Che vuol dire troppi? Come si misurano? E perché qualcuno, chiunque sia, deve anche solo pensare di giudicare?
Anche il commento sul comportamento di giovanni, lo trovo discutibile. Il fatto che sia l'admin non significa che debba obbligatoriamente presenziare. O che lo debba fare con più o meno frequenza.
Sono un po' perplessa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ognuno è libero di fare quello che vuole, anche anche a me dispiace che mollino il colpo, ma un'uscita di scena silenziosa, secondo me sarebbe stata più dignitosa.
Chi è senza peccato...


----------



## Old sperella (15 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sa che non la tradirei mai, e poi al limite viene a cercare me, con la lupara
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma scherzi ? La colpa è sempre del terzo incomodo !


Seriamente parlando , credo che ci siano eventi ai quali ci si deve rassegnare , e lì ti do ragione che è inutile incaponirsi .
Però qui si parla di un forum , di un ritrovo virtuale creato anche da persone come Bruja e Fedi , che ne sono state anima e non comparse .
Se si trovano male adesso , se esistono varie problematiche , si possono anche risolvere . E a volte basta anche una breve pausa per rendersi conto che in fondo si può star bene comunque , anche se si notano differenze sostanziali con il passato , anche se l'evoluzione non è delle migliori . Del resto internet prima era per "pochi" , adesso è un mezzo usato da chiunque in qualunque modo .
Sarebbe un peccato se decidessero di perdere di vista il piacere che comunque dà loro la presenza di certi , e ovviamente sarebbe un peccato perdere la loro per chi li stima . 



giobbe ha detto:


> Anche a me dispiace.
> Non mi sembrano motivi "forti".
> Mi sembra un elenco di problemi "normali" di un forum, nulla di insuperabile.
> Credo che sarebbe giusto discutere di più.
> Per esempio non ho capito come si potrebbe trasformare il confessionale in un posto senza cazzeggio senza fare uso della moderazione e di una moderazione meno "discreta" di quella attuale.


Sono d'accordo con te se posso dir la mia . 

Scusate se ho scritto da cani , Morfeo mi sta portando via .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2008)

Se è stata data notizia di una decisione già presa e poi la discussione è stata chiusa significa che dobbiamo prendere atto di quelle argomentazioni e che non volevano aprire un confronto.
Ne prendo atto.
Ne avevo preso atto già da un po'.


----------



## Old Vulvia (15 Settembre 2008)

*un parere superfluo*

*"...*
*per rispetto alla volontà manifestata dai pi, che in questo ambiente evidentemente bene si trovano, non pretendiamo cambiamenti, sarebbero una forzatura inutile, ..."*



Bruja e Feddy,

ho riportato un passo della vostra comunicazione giusto per chiarire la mia personale posizione.

*Penso che i più non abbiano manifestato alcuna volontà* in merito ai punti che costituiscono i motivi del vostro non sentirvi più "a casa". 

Non abbiamo mai affrontato una seria e pacata discussione su questi *contenuti*. Nel recente passato, come sappiamo, questi argomenti sono stati sollevati da Lancillotto* ma francamente la *forma* utilizzata per esporli a me (e credo non solo a me) è apparsa polemica e non nascondo di essermi quasi offesa: per me è stato un "exploit" paragonabile ad un fulmine a ciel sereno, dato che è da molto molto tempo che questo "andazzo" è stato costruito prima e tollerato poi.. a me è parso addirittura approvato, anche da voi. 
Ora è possibile che io non mi renda conto di certe dinamiche sotterranee, in ogni caso costituisco un esempio di utenza che ha caldeggiato l'apertura di un confronto e una disponibilità al cambiamento. L'ho ribadito più volte in quel "famigerato" thread e suggerito che i "responsabili" facessero/proponessero e ci coinvolgessero nelle opportune modifiche. Questa proposta non ha avuto alcuna risposta se non il commiato di questa sera...

Mi dispiace profondamente per la vostra decisione ma Bruja e Feddy vi trovo ingiusti. Posso capire l'amarezza di ritrovarsi estranei in casa propria (è comunque qualcosa che anch'io ho vissuto in altri momenti del forum e che non ho nascosto) ma penso che tutti, nessuno escluso, siamo responsabili dello stato in cui versa il forum.. la sensazione ora è che il capitano abbandoni la nave per incapacità della "ciurma" e questo, anche se legittimo, non rende giustizia a molti di noi. 





(*Lancillotto, se mi leggi, questo non vuole essere motivo di aprire un'ulteriore polemica, che per me è già chiusa definitivamente).


----------



## Old cornofrancese (15 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Anche a me dispiace.
> Non mi sembrano motivi "forti".
> Mi sembra un elenco di problemi "normali" di un forum, nulla di insuperabile.


è poco che son qui ma nn mi sembra nulla di trascendentale... in ogni caso magari ti allontani, che bisogno c'è di dire 'me ne vado'? basta che nn scrivi più... cmq la vita (anche quella sui forum) è ciclica, ora va così, poi magari tutto torna come era una volta...



giobbe ha detto:


> Credo che sarebbe giusto discutere di più.


su questo nn concordo, detto finemente e poeticamente: rimestare nella mer*a porta solo più puzza, nn risolve mai i problemi, sono venute fuori discussioni infinite (e inutili) sulla moderazione che nn hanno portato soluzioni, boh, io eviterei di rintuzzare o rititare in ballo storie già affrontate.


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

*Dico solo*

che la saggezza e l'ironia di Bruja mi mancano. Ma rispetto.


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Settembre 2008)

dispiace anche a me. molto per Bruja. e un po' anche per il pupazzetto con gli occhiali.

più di tanto non posso dire, visto che non sono certo  la persona giusta da prendere ad esempio quale utente ideale per un forum che funzioni come avreste voluto voi.

spero solo che nessuno vi abbia fatto qualche grave torto, nel qual caso fareste anche bene a comunicarlo.


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2008)

*Personalmente*

Personalmente mi spiace per bruia....solo per bruia!!Per il sign.fedifrago un pò meno...o meglio:mi spiace non sia rimasto quì perchè son sicuro che con il tempo avrebbe mostrato la sua vera faccia.....una faccia disonesta,e scorretta,comunque forse ha fatto la sceltà più giusta....la faccia l'aveva persa spesso e volentieri...con i suoi deliri..il suo millantare!Sinceramente i suoi comportamenti..., persona di quasi 50 anni son veramente poco ammirevoli....!!Credo che il suo fuggire...perchè la verità è questa sia sintomatico del personaggio...una serie di minacce che sapevo bene frutto di stupidità e senza nessuna fondamenta....!!Bè pupazzetto non mi mancherai....tornatene alla tua vita di paese,squallida e grigia,al tuo fantasticare..al tuo millantare..addio beccaccione!!


----------



## ranatan (15 Settembre 2008)

Sono stata via e non ho seguito nulla di questa vicenda.
Da questo post ho intuito che Bruja e Fedifrago abbiano abbandonato il Forum.
Se è così mi dispiace molto.


----------



## La Lupa (15 Settembre 2008)

Io vorrei sapere perchè la gente deve dire per forza la sua anche se non sa nemmeno di cosa si sta parlando.


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io vorrei sapere perchè la gente deve dire per forza la sua anche se non sa nemmeno di cosa si sta parlando.


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2008)

*Lupa*

Io sò bene di cosa si stia parlando....e tu faresti meglio a tacere visto che ti sei resa complice di un individuo  resosi responsabile di comportamenti a dir poco fastidiosi e al limite del penale....!Forse faresti meglio tu, una buona volta a tacere...!!!!


----------



## La Lupa (15 Settembre 2008)

*II°*

Io vorrei sapere perchè la gente deve dire per forza la sua anche se non sa nemmeno di cosa si sta parlando.


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io vorrei sapere perchè la gente deve dire per forza la sua anche se non sa nemmeno di cosa si sta parlando.


Ci spieghi che così magari...


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2008)

*Io vorrei sapere*

Io vorrei sapere perchè non taci.....capisco la tua disperazione.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma era chiaro potesse finire solo  così....questa è la fine dei vigliacchi e codardi....se vuoi posso rinfrescarti la memoria....sull'operato del tuo amichetto compagno di merende con il quale hai provato...a menar le danze scambiando questo posto virtuale per casa tua.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 ....taci che è meglio..!!!


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io vorrei sapere perchè non taci.....capisco la tua disperazione....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perchè?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Perchè?


guarda che non è l'estintore quello che hai in mano, è la pompa della benzina


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> guarda che non è l'estintore quello che hai in mano, è la pompa della benzina
















   torno nel mio angolino, signora maestra...


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2008)

*Perchè?*

Mk me lo chiedi?La lupetta è disperata perchè viene a mancare il referente principale al quale si appoggiava per far gli stracazzetti suoi...con liste di prescrizione,utenze non gradite e altro....!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> torno nel mio angolino, signora maestra...















pirla, non farmi ridere che è un thread serio


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> pirla, non farmi ridere che è un thread serio


Ma io sono contenta, volevo condividere...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Va bene, vado via, UFFA!


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2008)

*Mk....*

Ma no rimani....che se continua c'è da ridere.....!!!


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no rimani....che se continua c'è da ridere.....!!!


Ma poi mi sgridano Oscu...


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2008)

*.........*

Mk....ma dai....tanto se la prendono con me....chi dice la verità....è sempre mal visto..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  !!Però poi passa il tempo e....i nodi vengono al pettine...!!


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mk....ma dai....tanto se la prendono con me....chi dice la verità....è sempre mal visto.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vero.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Settembre 2008)

*eh no*

non lo scoprirete mai, che sono un uomo


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Anche a me dispiace.
> Non mi sembrano motivi "forti".
> Mi sembra un elenco di problemi "normali" di un forum, nulla di insuperabile.
> Credo che sarebbe giusto discutere di più.
> Per esempio non ho capito come si potrebbe trasformare il confessionale in un posto senza cazzeggio senza fare uso della moderazione e di una moderazione meno "discreta" di quella attuale.


 
a me sembra invece che Bruja si senta FERITA profondamente e visto che questo forum lo ha fondato lei insieme a Fa, la ferita credo sia anche più dolorosa, perchè oltre al resto si sente anche responsabile di non aver fatto abbastanza.

io sono per il restare e lottare sempre e comunque, e se so di avere ragione ancora di più.


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2008)

*...............*

Appunto...però questi addi...veramente patetici...posso capire bruia...ma quell'altro che si lamenta della serietà di questo posto....ridicolo veramente!Pensa se io mi lamentassi..dei litigi fra utenti....risulterei credibile??


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non lo scoprirete mai, che sono un uomo


Io lo sapevo, credi di fare la furba con me?


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Settembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mk....ma dai....tanto se la prendono con me....chi dice la verità....è sempre mal visto.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


su questo hai assolutamente ragione. però, oscuro, prima di sparare sentenze definitive io aspetterei ancora un po'... secondo me sotto c'è dell'altro...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io lo sapevo, credi di fare la furba con me?


da cosa l'avevi capito?


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> da cosa l'avevi capito?


C'ho il sesto senso...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E pure il terzo occhio.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> su questo hai assolutamente ragione. però, oscuro, prima di sparare sentenze definitive io aspetterei ancora un po'... secondo me sotto c'è dell'altro...


sta a vedere che avevi ragione quando avevi scritto che era scappato con bruja e lanci che li inseguiva?


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Settembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto...però questi addi...veramente patetici...posso capire bruia...ma quell'altro che si lamenta della serietà di questo posto....ridicolo veramente!Pensa se io mi lamentassi..dei litigi fra utenti....risulterei credibile??


possibile che non ti sfiori il dubbio che siano successe cose che noi non conosciamo e che il pupazzetto sia semplicemente solidale con Bruja?
no, eh?


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2008)

*Anna*

Bruia la capisco e non giudico....non mi permetto!!Però far un comunicato insieme a quell'elemento, certo ha perso punti....!Accumunare le due posizioni non rende giustizia e mi sembra affare improbo....!!Fedifrago forse era stanco di far figure di merda....d'altronde ognuno ha i suoi talenti..ed in questo e gli và dato atto era veramente insuperabile....!!!Mi mancheranno le sue minacce,il suo sceriffare da una parte,e far finta dall'altra....un uscita mesta la sua....che mi rende gaudente....!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> C'ho il sesto senso...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















   non l'ho visto















(la piantiamo o no di scrivere cazzate?)


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sta a vedere che avevi ragione quando avevi scritto che era scappato con bruja e lanci che li inseguiva?




















sono mezza paragnosta...  insieme sono scappati... ma solo dal forum e non da exlanci.


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non l'ho visto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La pianto la pianto. E' che cerco di contenere l'ansia...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Settembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bruia la capisco e non giudico....non mi permetto!!Però far un comunicato insieme a quell'elemento, certo ha perso punti....!Accumunare le due posizioni non rende giustizia e mi sembra affare improbo....!!Fedifrago forse era stanco di far figure di merda....d'altronde ognuno ha i suoi talenti..ed in questo e gli và dato atto era veramente insuperabile....!!!Mi mancheranno le sue minacce,il suo sceriffare da una parte,e far finta dall'altra....un uscita mesta la sua....che mi rende gaudente....!!


è inutile che fai la roccia. ti mancherà davvero e lo sai


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2008)

*Anna*

Anna io le cose accadute le conosco e anche bene.....e che quel beccaccione sia solidale...be mi viene da ridere....!!RIpeto conosco le ragioni di bruia...e non giudico...ma per quel disonesto non provo alcuna pietà...!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> *sono mezza paragnosta... insieme sono scappati*... ma solo dal forum e non da exlanci.


me ne sono accorta


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> La pianto la pianto. E' che cerco di contenere l'ansia...


suvvia, non fare così


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2008)

*Angelo*

Infatti mi mancherà.....adesso è rimasta solo la lupa.....a giudicare l'operato di noi tutti.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  !!!


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> suvvia, non fare così




















  tu sai...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Settembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bruia la capisco e non giudico....non mi permetto!!Però far un comunicato insieme a quell'elemento, certo ha perso punti....!Accumunare le due posizioni non rende giustizia e mi sembra affare improbo....!!Fedifrago forse era stanco di far figure di merda....d'altronde ognuno ha i suoi talenti..ed in questo e gli và dato atto era veramente insuperabile....!!!Mi mancheranno le sue minacce,il suo sceriffare da una parte,e far finta dall'altra....un uscita mesta la sua....che mi rende gaudente....!!


a me invece dispiace, guarda un po'... e lo dico sinceramente.
mi mancheranno i suoi: anna se mi chiedi di darti della rimbambita ti accontento...


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2008)

*Anna*

MA si...era una nota di colore.....con quell'aria da sceriffo....poi lo coionavano tutti....si sforzava di esser autorevole,non era neanche autoritario....fazioso fino all'osso...scorretto come pochi....effettivamente un elemento rappresentativo del vuoto mentale che ci circonda....aveva ragione chen...era proprio un coione....!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Settembre 2008)

*comunque*

vorrei farvi notare che è vivo. perché ne parlate al passato? l'avete sepolto?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vorrei farvi notare che è vivo. perché ne parlate al passato? l'avete sepolto?


 rimarràsempre nei nostri post....e nei nostri cuori


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2008)

*angelo*

Si si è sepolto da solo.....era l'unica cosa che gli restava da fare...per riappropriarsi di un minimo di dignità.....!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> rimarràsempre nei nostri post....e nei nostri cuori


ecco, volevo scriverlo ma mi sembrava brutto rubare la scena a marco


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2008)

*Emmanuelle*

Certo...nei miei post sicuro...nel mio cuore un pò meno....mi astengo dallo scrivere dove mi rimarrà.....!!!


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2008)

*Povera lupa*

E adesso come farai a cercar di farti i cazzi tuoi...ora che il tuo referente si è dato alla macchia...evitando di saldare vecchi conti in sospeso?Avevo ragione a descriverlo come un buffone?Tale si rivelato.....povera lupa...!!!!


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> *"...*
> *per rispetto alla volontà manifestata dai pi, che in questo ambiente evidentemente bene si trovano, non pretendiamo cambiamenti, sarebbero una forzatura inutile, ..."*
> 
> 
> ...


 l'unica cosa 
mi pare una pagella:bocciati i moderatori, bocciata l'accoglienza , l'amministrazione, chi è serio chi non lo è....
mi fa strano che bruja non parli per sè come ha sempre fatto.a lei faccio i miei migliori auguri


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2008)

*Minerva*

Mi trovi d'accordo.....una persona capace ed intelligente come bruia...non doveva penmettere questo commiato d'addio in parallelo con utente che con lei ha poco da spartire.....questo lo trovo disarmante!!!Cosa c'entra una come bruia con uno come fedifrago?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Settembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi trovi d'accordo.....una persona capace ed intelligente come bruia...non doveva penmettere questo commiato d'addio in parallelo con utente che con lei ha poco da spartire.....questo lo trovo disarmante!!!Cosa c'entra una come bruia con uno come fedifrago?


magari le è esploso il modem


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2008)

*miiii*

oscuro
apriti un blog. ilpupazzettospinder
questo  oscuro oggetto del desiderio
-pensieri e parole in memoria del mio (tuo) adorato


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2008)

*Minerva*

Ma dai tutta quest'importanza....!!Oggi son contento...da domani nessuno compreso io se ne ricorderà più....!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> oscuro
> apriti un blog. ilpupazzettospinder
> questo oscuro oggetto del desiderio
> -pensieri e parole in memoria del mio (tuo) adorato


arrivi ora?
ha già fatto un sito mica da ridere.

www.pupazzettoricchione.org


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> arrivi ora?
> ha già fatto un sito mica da ridere.
> 
> www.pupazzettoricchione.org


 il blog è più introspettivo
scusa se te lo dico


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2008)

*Angelo*

Vabbè ragazze rispettate la mia gioia....prometto da domani eviterò!Comunque abbiate anche rispetto di chi vive questa dipartita come un forte dramma....sembra una gattina smarrita...altro che lupa....!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Promesso!!


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Anche a me dispiace.
> Non mi sembrano motivi "forti".
> Mi sembra un elenco di problemi "normali" di un forum, nulla di insuperabile.
> *Credo che sarebbe giusto discutere di più.*
> Per esempio non ho capito come si potrebbe trasformare il confessionale in un posto senza cazzeggio senza fare uso della moderazione e di una moderazione meno "discreta" di quella attuale.


* Discutere di che? Con chi? Mica era loro dovere di discutere con noi semplici utenti ... eppure sono stati chiari (almeno per me) ... gli ADMIN di Tradimento sono/erano 3 Giovanni per la parte tecnica, Bruja per la conduzione del forum e Fedifrago per aiutare soprattutto Giovanni quando preso da troppo lavoro, e Bruja per il forum.

Bruja e Fedifrago gentilmente hanno dato una cominicazione all'utenza del forum della decisione presa ... potevano anche astenersi, o no?


Cose da pazzi ... mo gli volete anche fare il processo?! MAH!!!*


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2008)

*Marì.....*

Tu quando te ne vai? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Pensa te fedifrago moderatore....mio dio adesso capisco certi deliri di onnipotenza...suoi e dei suoi amici.....!!!MArì marì....beata tu......!!!


----------



## Mari' (15 Settembre 2008)

Gioite gioite ... il forum e' tutto vostro ... ed e' come lo volevale voi ... con il beneplacito del Vostro ad,min ... abboffatevi.​


----------



## oscuro (15 Settembre 2008)

*marì.....*

Marì.....hai ragione....povera marì....tu che non volevi la moderazione....tu discriminata da un moderatore.....e poi finita fra le sue grinfie....ma tu non volevi.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  !A mar' ma quando te ne vai?


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Settembre 2008)

beh, devo dire che per la parte di chi usa il forum per le proprie beghe private/personali mi sono sentito in colpa...anche per il cazzeggio...
la multa a chi la devo pagare?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> beh, devo dire che per la parte di chi usa il forum per le proprie beghe private/personali mi sono sentito in colpa...anche per il cazzeggio...
> la multa a chi la devo pagare?


 ben rientrato....


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ben rientrato....


grazie emma....


----------



## Old sperella (15 Settembre 2008)

Inizio a trovare un pò di difficoltà di comprensione ....uhm , dove trovo il bignami di tradimento. net ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> beh, devo dire che per la parte di chi usa il forum per le proprie beghe private/personali mi sono sentito in colpa...anche per il cazzeggio...
> la multa a chi la devo pagare?



a me.
sono 10mila euro.
spe che ti dò l'iban...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Settembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Inizio a trovare un pò di difficoltà di comprensione ....uhm , dove trovo il bignami di tradimento. net ?




è arribara issa.

è una vita che chiedo riassunti. fai la fila


----------



## Old sperella (15 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> è arribara issa.
> 
> è una vita che chiedo riassunti. fai la fila


shhhh che magari a me che son nuova fanno un trattamento di favore  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ( poi se riassumono a me , io rigiro a te eh )


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2008)

Non c'è nulla da riassumere.
Bruja e Fedifrago hanno deciso di lasciare il forum e hanno dato le loro spiegazioni in Comunicazioni.
Dispiace a molti (quasi a tutti ....tutti ...meno che lui), ma non sembra che volessero un confronto...per cui i più non se la sentono di intervenire.
Chi ha voluto esprimersi credo che l'abbia fatto correttamente; anche perché l'ha fatto in chiaro.


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla da riassumere.
> Bruja e Fedifrago hanno deciso di lasciare il forum e hanno dato le loro spiegazioni in Comunicazioni.
> Dispiace a molti (quasi a tutti ....tutti ...meno che lui), ma non sembra che volessero un confronto...per cui i più non se la sentono di intervenire.
> Chi ha voluto esprimersi credo che l'abbia fatto correttamente; anche perché l'ha fatto in chiaro.


"meno che lui", chi?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> "meno che lui", chi?


ti dò un indizio:
non è chiaro


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> è arribara issa.
> 
> è una vita che chiedo riassunti. fai la fila


minchia che sciacqualattughe però...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> "meno che lui", chi?


 Era una citazione da Jannacci "Il palo della banda dell'Ortica" ...così per alleggerire.


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti dò un indizio:
> non è chiaro


ah già! è che non è proprio in cima ai miei pensieri...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti dò un indizio:
> non è chiaro


 Anche questo è vero


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Era una citazione da Jannacci "Il palo della banda dell'Ortica" ...così per alleggerire.


scusa, non conosco e non avevo capito...chiedo perdono...


----------



## Old sperella (15 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla da riassumere.
> Bruja e Fedifrago hanno deciso di lasciare il forum e hanno dato le loro spiegazioni in Comunicazioni.
> Dispiace a molti (quasi a tutti ....tutti ...meno che lui), ma non sembra che volessero un confronto...per cui i più non se la sentono di intervenire.
> Chi ha voluto esprimersi credo che l'abbia fatto correttamente; anche perché l'ha fatto in chiaro.


Era una battuta Persa , è chiaro che siano andati via Bruja e Fedif., è anche chiaro che a qualcuno non dispiaccia ...poi , è anche chiaro , che per una new entry come me , molti dei messaggi e delle frecciate sparse nel forum siano incomprensibili ( e anche pesantucci ) . Ma tant' è , era solo una battuta .


PS : Angelo , hai visto che a me han fatto il riassunto ?


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

*Io ribadisco*

Che mi dispiace. Ma RISPETTO.

Tutto qui.


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Settembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Era una battuta Persa , è chiaro che siano andati via Bruja e Persa , è anche chiaro che a qualcuno non dispiaccia ...poi , è anche chiaro , che per una new entry come me , molti dei messaggi e delle frecciate sparse nel forum siano incomprensibili ( e anche pesantucci ) . Ma tant' è , era solo una battuta .
> 
> 
> *PS : Angelo , hai visto che a me han fatto il riassunto ?*


solo perchè a persa sei sembrata più lenta di angelo...


----------



## Old sperella (15 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> solo perchè a persa sei sembrata più lenta di angelo...








  dici ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Era una battuta Persa , è chiaro che siano andati via Bruja e Persa , è anche chiaro che a qualcuno non dispiaccia ...poi , è anche chiaro , che per una new entry come me , molti dei messaggi e delle frecciate sparse nel forum siano incomprensibili ( e anche pesantucci ) . Ma tant' è , era solo una battuta .
> 
> 
> PS : Angelo , hai visto che a me han fatto il riassunto ?


 Guarda che le frecciate vengono da chi crede di sapere ...sono sempre tanti quelli che credono di sapere...
Non è detto che chi è qui da molto, come me, capisca.


Suppongo intendessi Bruja e Feddy ...


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guarda che le frecciate vengono da chi crede di sapere ...sono sempre tanti quelli che credono di sapere...
> Non è detto che chi è qui da molto, come me, capisca.
> 
> 
> Suppongo intendessi Bruja e Feddy ...


se devo dirla tutta manco io ho capito, sempre che ci sia qualcosa da capire oltre quello che è.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Settembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Era una battuta Persa , è chiaro che siano andati via Bruja e Fedif., è anche chiaro che a qualcuno non dispiaccia ...poi , è anche chiaro , che per una new entry come me , molti dei messaggi e delle frecciate sparse nel forum siano incomprensibili ( e anche pesantucci ) . Ma tant' è , era solo una battuta .
> 
> 
> PS : Angelo , hai visto che a me han fatto il riassunto ?


questa cosa mi ricorda le disparità tra vecchi abbonati e nuovi abbonati.

voglio disdire il contratto


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> questa cosa mi ricorda le disparità tra vecchi abbonati e nuovi abbonati.
> 
> voglio disdire il contratto


su una cosa hai ragione...sei abbonata...


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> questa cosa mi ricorda le disparità tra vecchi abbonati e nuovi abbonati.
> 
> *voglio disdire il contratto*


te non ti muovi di qua, te capì? Altrimenti ti meno...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> te non ti muovi di qua, te capì? Altrimenti ti meno...



aiuto


----------



## Old sperella (15 Settembre 2008)

Buona notte a tutti , baci sparsi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Settembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Buona notte a tutti , baci sparsi



notte sperella


----------



## Old Toujours (15 Settembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Buona notte a tutti , baci sparsi


onorato  

	
	
		
		
	


	





'notte


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Settembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Buona notte a tutti , baci sparsi


sparsi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












grazie e buonanotte anche a te..baci..


----------



## Old exLANCY (16 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla da riassumere.
> Bruja e Fedifrago hanno deciso di lasciare il forum e hanno dato le loro spiegazioni in Comunicazioni.
> Dispiace a molti (quasi a tutti ....tutti ...meno che lui), ma non sembra che volessero un confronto...per cui i più non se la sentono di intervenire.
> *Chi ha voluto esprimersi credo che l'abbia fatto correttamente*; anche perché l'ha fatto in chiaro.


 
E tu ancora una volta hai dimostrato la tua CAPACITA' DI MODERATRICE (...............) a non riprendere un ................. come OSCURO che sta offendendo in continuazione in ogni post che invia!!!!!

Forse questo dovrebbe FARVI CAPIRE perchè le persone serie se ne stanno andando!!!!!

Grazie Persa/Ritrovata, Grazie moderazione, Grazie ADMIN


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Settembre 2008)

exLANCY ha detto:


> E tu ancora una volta hai dimostrato la tua CAPACITA' DI MODERATRICE (...............) a non riprendere un ................. come OSCURO che sta offendendo in continuazione in ogni post che invia!!!!!
> 
> Forse questo dovrebbe FARVI CAPIRE perchè le persone serie se ne stanno andando!!!!!
> 
> Grazie Persa/Ritrovata, Grazie moderazione, Grazie ADMIN


Oscuro sta offendendo, come ha sempre fatto, fedifrago, non certo Bruja.
Tra oscuro e fedifrago i rapporti sono questi. non c'è nessuna novità. non si può certo dire che oscuro stia agendo così solo perché fedifrago se n'è andato. è rimasto coerente con se stesso e il suo comportamento. Fedi, dal canto suo, s'è sempre saputo difendere dai suoi attacchi e non è mai corso (che io sappia) da mamma moderatrice o papà admin a chiedere di mettere in castigo oscuro.
Questa moderazione la si vuole o non la si vuole? mi sembrate tutti un po' confusi, onestamente. E ora prendersela con persa la trovo una cosa oltremodo ridicola. Comunque non è la mamma dei forumisti, e non può correre da un post all'altro per censurare, rimproverare, tagliare e incollare. E ribadisco una domanda, fatemela fare chiaramente: QUESTA CAZZO DI MODERAZIONE LA VOLETE O NON LA VOLETE? 
Un attimo di coerenza.


----------



## Old exLANCY (16 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Oscuro sta offendendo, come ha sempre fatto, fedifrago, non certo Bruja.
> Tra oscuro e fedifrago i rapporti sono questi. non c'è nessuna novità. non si può certo dire che oscuro stia agendo così solo perché fedifrago se n'è andato. è rimasto coerente con se stesso e il suo comportamento. Fedi, dal canto suo, s'è sempre saputo difendere dai suoi attacchi e non è mai corso (che io sappia) da mamma moderatrice o papà admin a chiedere di mettere in castigo oscuro.
> Questa moderazione la si vuole o non la si vuole? mi sembrate tutti un po' confusi, onestamente. E ora prendersela con persa la trovo una cosa oltremodo ridicola. Comunque non è la mamma dei forumisti, e non può correre da un post all'altro per censurare, rimproverare, tagliare e incollare. E ribadisco una domanda, fatemela fare chiaramente: QUESTA CAZZO DI MODERAZIONE LA VOLETE O NON LA VOLETE?
> Un attimo di coerenza.


giusto giusto perchè NON HAI CAPITO NULLA!

La questione non è "moderazione si, moderazione no", è un fatto di MANICO!!!!

Chi modera NON E' CAPACE DI MODERARE, chi interviene (come oscuro) pensa che l'insulto sia il miglior modo di esprimersi (probabilmente non ne ha altri). Io non difendo Bruja ne Fedifrago, che come tu stesso/a (scusa non ricordo il tuo sesso) affermi, sanno difendersi benissimo (anche se non lo faranno in questa circostanza (dato che ovviamente qui nessuno ha capito il significato della LORO UFFICIALITA'), spiego ancora (e per l'ultima volta) che la moderazione non guarda chi attacca o chi è attaccato, ma legge il contenuto delle offese. Fedifrago manco so chi sia, ma qui è stata pure insultata Marì (sempre da oscuro), ma ancora una volta qualcuno HA LE BENDE SUGLI OCCHI.

A cosa serve QUESTA MODERAZIONE che modera solo le persone a loro antipatiche??? A cosa serve avere una stanza NON MODERATA se tanto l'insulto e le parolacce (un pirla affettuoso, sarà pure affettuoso, ma fa scadere il livello del forum) si sprecano in ogni post??? A cosa serve lo scannatoio se poi qualcuo è autorizzato ad offendere in LIBERO e in COMUNICAZIONI??

Solitamente dico "non puoi accusare il sordo di non sentire", ma mi rendo conto che qui siete una banda di cerebrolesi, se chiedete una sovvenzione statale, vi danno a tutti la pensione di invalidità e l'accompagnamento (così forse potrete pagare il tributo al forum senza banner pubblicitari)

Ancora una volta, buon divertimento


ps
Scusate Bruja e Fedifrago se ho dato seguito a questa banda


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Settembre 2008)

exLANCY ha detto:


> giusto giusto perchè NON HAI CAPITO NULLA!
> 
> La questione non è "moderazione si, moderazione no", è un fatto di MANICO!!!!
> 
> ...


 
sono sempre stata contraria alla moderazione proprio perché è difficilissimo essere sopra le parti; ci sarà sempre chi si sentirà censurato ingiustamente e chi invece protesterà per la mancata censura.
questo 3d ne è un esempio. oscuro è sempre lui, nel senso che, come dice bene angelo, il suo modo di porsi è sempre stato così e tanto vale continuare a tenerlo così, idem dicasi per me. io ed oscuro orami abbiamo il timbrino di distrurbatori appiccicato in fronte 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  quando i mod arrivano a noi passano direttamente oltre..
bon. a parte questo...  io credo che le ragioni per cui Bruja sia andata via, stiano nel rapporto fra lei e gli altri amministratori e credo che qualcosa la abbia ferita profondamente.
sono anni che conosco Bruja, e non l'ho mai letta così amareggiata come ora.
ora, essendo io una semplice utente, più di tanto non posso e voglio sapere, di cosa succede nella stanza dei bottoni, ma mi pare scontato che qualcosa è cambiato.
o no?
o sì?


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2008)

exLANCY ha detto:


> .
> 
> A cosa serve QUESTA MODERAZIONE che modera solo le persone a loro antipatiche???


In effetti... Non capisco come mai non arrivano ammonizioni a me, mah... ciao Lanci.


----------



## Verena67 (16 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> In effetti... Non capisco come mai non arrivano ammonizioni a me, mah... ciao Lanci.


 
Monica, non dire sciocchezze.

Non ti ho mai sentito irrispettosa! 

Quanto ad Oscuro, l'ho moderato quando è stato il caso. Non sono presente 24 ore al giorno, c'ho una vita.


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Monica, non dire sciocchezze.
> 
> Non ti ho mai sentito irrispettosa!
> 
> Quanto ad Oscuro, l'ho moderato quando è stato il caso. Non sono presente 24 ore al giorno, c'ho una vita.


Vere pure io ho usato i termini usati da LDS no? E non sono l'unica/o mi pare? Allora dove sta la differenza?

Grazie.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vere pure io ho usato i termini usati da LDS no? E non sono l'unica/o mi pare? Allora dove sta la differenza?
> 
> Grazie.


 
che lds sta sul culo a molti


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che lds sta sul culo a *molti**[/*quote]
> 
> A chi? E soprattutto perchè?
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> angelodelmale ha detto:
> 
> 
> > che lds sta sul culo a *molti**[/*quote]
> ...


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> credo che non tutti possano dirti la stessa cosa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda io della mia reputazione ME NE FOTTO, visto che qui dentro TUTTI sanno pure i cazzi miei reali e non virtuali. Comunque, nessuno mi sta sul culo. Poi pensatela come vi pare.


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Guarda io della mia reputazione ME NE FOTTO, visto che qui dentro TUTTI sanno pure i cazzi miei reali e non virtuali. Comunque, nessuno mi sta sul culo. Poi pensatela come vi pare.


e io me ne fotto dei cazzi tuoi reali o virtuali.
pensa un po'.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Settembre 2008)

exLANCY ha detto:


> giusto giusto perchè NON HAI CAPITO NULLA!
> 
> La questione non è "moderazione si, moderazione no", è un fatto di MANICO!!!!
> 
> ...


guarda lancillotto, sei un altro che conferma come si predichi bene e razzoli male. tu che non offendi dai dei cerebrolesi a tutti, nonocurante del fatto che qui c'è chi i parenti cerebrolesi li ha e forse trova estremamente offensivo il tuo intervento.

sai cosa ti dico? io che non ho mai offeso nessuno? che meglio oscuro di te, che mi sembri veramente testa di cazzo e che da quando ti sei ripresentato non hai fatto che spaccare la palle a destra e a manca. che sei il primo che offende la gente (e non l'hai fatto solo ora) e poi fa i predicozzi. ma ti prendi sul serio?

p.s. chi ha capito nulla sei tu: comunque sia, comunque la giri, comunque si comportino i moderatori ci sarà sempre qualcuno a cui non andrà bene. a me non piace il modo di moderare di verena, ma non per questo vado via pestando i piedi o l'accuso sarcasticamente e più o meno velatamente di non sapere dove ha i piedi. A ME NON PIACE, se si comportasse diveramente non piacerebbe a un altro, e così via all'infinito. allora, la moderazione c'è, può piacere e non piacere e fin qua siamo tutti d'accordo, si può discutere, e qua siam tutti d'accordo, ma se la cosa dà così fastidio, basta evitare i forum moderati o infilare la porta e togliersi dalle palle.

per quanto mi riguarda, la questione è finita.

e ora, cartellino rosso a me e amen, avete veramente rotto i coglioni.


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e io me ne fotto dei cazzi tuoi reali o virtuali.
> pensa un po'.


E lo spero bene. Visto che tu non c'entri. Comunque si parlava di reputazione. Ti sto sul culo? Problema tuo. Non credi che io possa discutere con tutti? Idem.

ps meno male che avevo appena scritto che con me avevi cambiato atteggiamento


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e ora, *cartellino rosso a me e amen*, avete veramente rotto i coglioni.








  su su non fare così, tanto tu sei buona...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E lo spero bene. Visto che tu non c'entri. Comunque si parlava di reputazione. Ti sto sul culo? Problema tuo. Non credi che io possa discutere con tutti? Idem.
> 
> ps meno male che avevo appena scritto che con me avevi cambiato atteggiamento


io ho sempre lo stesso atteggiamento mk. non sono bandieruola.
Mi stai sul culo (per quanto possibile virtualemente)ma non lo considero certo un problema nè mio nè tuo.
Ma non sono così ipocrita da dire che non mi sta nessuno sul culo e ho letto prima in scannatoio che anche tu dicevi che era normale che si avessero simpatie ed antipatie qui (ovviamente)


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io ho sempre lo stesso atteggiamento mk. non sono bandieruola.
> Mi stai sul culo (per quanto possibile virtualemente)ma non lo considero certo un problema nè mio nè tuo.
> Ma non sono così ipocrita da dire che non mi sta nessuno sul culo e ho letto prima in scannatoio che anche tu dicevi che era normale che si avessero simpatie ed antipatie qui (ovviamente)


Simpatie e antipatie è normale e umano. Ci sono persone che la pensano come noi, altre meno. Io mi rapporto molto facilmente con Anna, meno con Persa. Ad esempio. Questo non significa però che mi accanisca contro qualcuno.

Poi se lo fanno con me è SEMPRE PER MOTIVI EXTRAFORUM.

Tu sei l'eccezione che conferma la regola.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> su su non fare così, tanto tu sei buona...


onestamente anche se anche me lo infilano in una narice non mi metto a piangere


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Settembre 2008)

*io....*

non capisco il comunicato stampa...come quando vieri e la canalis si son lasciati; francamente m'è sembrata una caduta di stile da parte di chi ha sempre predicato la necessità che lo stesso ci fosse.....un silenzio prolungato sarebbe stato più eloquente, ma son opinioni.....


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non capisco il comunicato stampa...come quando vieri e la canalis si son lasciati; *francamente m'è sembrata una caduta di stile *da parte di chi ha sempre predicato la necessità che lo stesso ci fosse.....un silenzio prolungato sarebbe stato più eloquente, ma son opinioni.....


A chi ti riferisci Emma?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> A chi ti riferisci Emma?


  a chi si riferisce il thread MK2?

e nelle cadute di stile ci emtto pure la mia di febbraio....tanto per essere coerenti....ma io avevo un altro scopo


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che lds sta sul culo a molti


 non è vero mi è simpatico...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> a chi si riferisce il thread MK2?
> 
> e nelle cadute di stile ci emtto pure la mia di febbraio....tanto per essere coerenti....ma io avevo un altro scopo


sono pienamente d'accordo. però, sempre per coerenza, perché a zyp baci e abbracci e tante feste e a loro due calci in culo?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> non è vero mi è simpatico...


no seghisti sa conca, ho detto a molti, non a tutti


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> a chi si riferisce il thread MK2?
> 
> e nelle cadute di stile ci emtto pure la mia di febbraio....tanto per essere coerenti....ma io avevo un altro scopo


 
Emma stiamo parlando del forum. Io vorrei che Bruja e Fedi parlassero ancora invece, altro che silenzio. Ti riferivi a loro?


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> non è vero mi è simpatico...


Infatti neanche a me va sul culo... pero' gli ho contestato il linguaggio... per il resto e' un ragazzo di 22 anni


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no seghisti sa conca, ho detto a molti, non a tutti



Ma noi vogliamo i nomi... seu Sarda miga scimpra...


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no seghisti sa conca, ho detto a molti, non a tutti


ma sesi scimpra meda... hai scritto che sta sulle palle a me!
_che lds sta sul culo a *molti*_


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti neanche a me va sul culo... pero' gli ho contestato il linguaggio... *per il resto e' un ragazzo di 22 anni*


 beato lui...


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> beato lui...


Vero...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> non è vero mi è simpatico...


pure a me


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Emma stiamo parlando del forum. Io vorrei che Bruja e Fedi parlassero ancora invece, altro che silenzio. Ti riferivi a loro?


monica ma ci fai? certo che mi riferivo a loro, così come mi riferivo al mio comunicato stampa....
io non so perchè non scrivano più...o almeno, come tutti, posso provare ad immaginarlo....ma insieme loro 2 fanno quasi 100 anni, le loro decisioni sapranno prenderle no?


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> monica ma ci fai? certo che mi riferivo a loro, così come mi riferivo al mio comunicato stampa....
> io non so perchè non scrivano più...o almeno, come tutti, posso provare ad immaginarlo....ma insieme loro 2 fanno quasi 100 anni, le loro decisioni sapranno prenderle no?


A me mancano gli scritti di Bruja. Perde lo stile del forum senza di lei.
Mi dispiace. Punto.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sono pienamente d'accordo. però, sempre per coerenza, perché a zyp baci e abbracci e tante feste e a loro due calci in culo?


perchè non son sicura che zyppie s ene vada e lo prendevo in giro....
e non erano calci in culo, su....ma ti immagini se IO avessi scritto che mi dispiaceva che Bruja abbandonasse il forum, su.....e invece...avrà preso delledecisioni.....l'unica cosa che sinceramente mi lascia perplessa è che non abbia ritenuto il forum meritevole nemmeno di un suo messaggio personale, ma è stato lasciato tutto a fedifrago


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> monica ma ci fai? certo che mi riferivo a loro, così come mi riferivo al mio comunicato stampa....
> io non so perchè non scrivano più...o almeno, come tutti, posso provare ad immaginarlo....ma insieme loro 2 fanno quasi 100 anni, le loro decisioni sapranno prenderle no?



Grazie cazzo!!!

Pensavo di provenire da Marte!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Grazie cazzo!!!
> 
> Pensavo di provenire da Marte!!!


 ci sono le iene su marte??????????????????????????


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> perchè non son sicura che zyppie s ene vada e lo prendevo in giro....
> e non erano calci in culo, su....ma ti immagini se IO avessi scritto che mi dispiaceva che Bruja abbandonasse il forum, su.....e invece...avrà preso delledecisioni.....l'unica cosa che sinceramente mi lascia perplessa è che non abbia ritenuto il forum meritevole nemmeno di un suo messaggio personale, *ma è stato lasciato tutto a fedifrago*


A me sembrava scritto da entrambi...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> A me sembrava scritto da entrambi...


Per quello che ho conosciuto Bruja dubito abbia messo anche una sola virgola in quel thread.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per quello che ho conosciuto Bruja dubito abbia messo anche una sola virgola in quel thread.


   mi consoli, pensavo di esser l'unica  avederla così


----------



## La Lupa (16 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> A me mancano gli scritti di Bruja. Perde lo stile del forum senza di lei.
> Mi dispiace. Punto.


Ma non ti dispiacere Monica!

Adesso il forum ha ben altro stile!

Dai! E' ora di svecchiarlo!


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma non ti dispiacere Monica!
> 
> Adesso il forum ha ben altro stile!
> 
> Dai! E' ora di svecchiarlo!


Io mi dispiaccio invece.

ps da quando mi chiami Monica pure tu?


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per quello che ho conosciuto Bruja dubito abbia messo anche una sola virgola in quel thread.


E' firmato da entrambi.


----------



## La Lupa (16 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io mi dispiaccio invece.
> 
> ps da quando mi chiami Monica pure tu?


... da adesso...

Non dispiacerti!

Sorridi!

E' il prezzo della libertà!


----------



## brugola (16 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ...
> E' il prezzo della libertà!


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ... da adesso...
> 
> Non dispiacerti!
> 
> ...


Eh ma non c'è par condicio, io il tuo nome non lo so.

ps libertà de che?


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Eh ma non c'è par condicio, io il tuo nome non lo so.
> 
> ps libertà de che?


tra te e italia1 mancava ci confessaste pure quante volte andavate a cagare quando stavate insieme e ora ti lamenti del nome??


----------



## La Lupa (16 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Eh ma non c'è par condicio, io il tuo nome non lo so.
> 
> ps libertà de che?


Barbara.

Come libertà de che???  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Libertà di fare... come cazzo ci pare!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













peppepeppeppe... peppepeppeppe... VAI COL TRENINO... A  E  I  O  U  Y PSILON....  peppepeppeppe... peppepeppeppe.... 

cazzo fica culo tette merda cacca cazzo culo!

EVVAI!!!!

Siamo liberi!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





BASTA CON LE IPOCRISIE!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Barbara.
> 
> Come libertà de che???
> 
> ...


di la' stanno lavorando per ampliare alle bestemmie!! evvai!!!!
Così raggiungeremo l'essenza stessa della LIBERTA'


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Barbara.


Piacere.

Comunque il mondo è bello perchè è vario. Tutto qui. Un giorno si difende uno il giorno dopo l'altro. Chissà perchè. Mah...


----------



## La Lupa (16 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Piacere.
> 
> Comunque il mondo è bello perchè è vario. Tutto qui. Un giorno si difende uno il giorno dopo l'altro. Chissà perchè. Mah...


Ma come perchè???  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Perchè c'è libertà!!!


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Barbara.
> 
> Come libertà de che???
> 
> ...



Dai mi e' andato il tramezzino di traverso...


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Barbara.
> 
> Come libertà de che???
> 
> ...


 Grande... mi sento offeso dal torpiloquio di questa maleducata. Per favore, intervieni!


----------



## La Lupa (16 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dai mi e' andato il tramezzino di traverso...


Ma sì!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Liberati anche tu... vieni Letti... OOOOO... ME AMIGU CIARLI.... OOOOOOOO.... ME AMIGU CIARLI BRAUN... CIARLI BRAUN....


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma sì!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi sa che mi tengo le mie catene... quelle del buon senso 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Perche' la liberta' mi pare qualcuno non sappia dove sta di casa...

E ora concludero' con cazzo-figa-tette-culo-minchioni, cosi' il mio intervento prendera' un certo tono.

Tie'!


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Grande... mi sento offeso dal torpiloquio di questa maleducata. Per favore, intervieni!


Io voglio che MM venga bannato... perche' mi va sul culo.


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2008)

*Io non capisco perchè*

mi pare ci sia sempre lo stesso movimento... forse qualcuno in buonafede, ma altri/altre, mah...


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io voglio che MM venga bannato... *perche' mi va sul culo*.


 ... ti piacerebbe eh?


----------



## La Lupa (16 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi sa che mi tengo le mie catene... quelle del buon senso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bè... ti sei ripresa sul finale perchè con quel richiamo al buon senso...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... brrrr... mi stavi proprio svilendo il forum....


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... ti piacerebbe eh?


Molto.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> mi pare ci sia sempre lo stesso movimento... forse qualcuno in buonafede, ma altri/altre, mah...



Neanche tu per tua informazione risulti in buona fede... la differenza e' che a me non frega un cazzo... e voi state qua a farvi pippe mentali su IP,MP,CD e compagnia cantante come pecore...


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Neanche* tu per tua informazione risulti in buona fede.*.. la differenza e' che a me non frega un cazzo... e voi state qua a farvi pippe mentali su IP,MP,CD e compagnia cantante come pecore...


Moi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















E perchè mai?


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Neanche tu per tua informazione risulti in buona fede... la differenza e' che a me non frega un cazzo... e* voi state qua a farvi pippe mentali su IP,MP,CD e compagnia cantante come pecore*...


... e con questa moderazione del cazzo.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... e con questa moderazione del cazzo.














Riesci sempre a farmi ridere... dai chiedimi in sposa...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Moi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perche' affermi sempre di non sapere niente...non fare niente.... di essere fuori da ogni giro..._yet_ sei sempre in mezzo come il prezzemolo... bha!


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' affermi sempre di non sapere niente...non fare niente.... di essere fuori da ogni giro..._yet_ sei sempre in mezzo come il prezzemolo... bha!


ma cosa dici??
lei non c'era e se c'era dormiva


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Riesci sempre a farmi ridere... dai chiedimi in sposa...


 Vado a fare le carte e a prenotare un druido!


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vado a fare le carte e a prenotare un druido!


Giuro che se non fossi cosi' lontana ti farei una corte spietata...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Vado a fare le carte* e a prenotare un druido!


per giocare a pinella?


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' affermi sempre di non sapere niente...non fare niente.... di essere fuori da ogni giro..._yet_ sei sempre in mezzo come il prezzemolo... bha!


Come un cane sciolto... sì su questo hai ragione. Problemi?


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Giuro che se non fossi cosi' lontana ti farei una corte spietata...


 Io pure...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Come un cane sciolto... sì su questo hai ragione. Problemi?


minchia se provochi pure tu eh. prendo le tronchesi per le unghie?


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> per giocare a pinella?


 Mi cacciano sempre... non faccio gioco e chiudo subito! Ma vinco quasi sempre...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi cacciano sempre... non faccio gioco e chiudo subito! Ma vinco quasi sempre...


 
che cos'è pinella? io son ferma al burraco...ma pure lì ci sono le pinelle


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> minchia se provochi pure tu eh. prendo le tronchesi per le unghie?


Mi difendo chèrie, tranquilla... Tanto è tutto chiaro, fin troppo...


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che cos'è pinella? io son ferma al burraco...ma pure lì ci sono le pinelle


 pinnacolo... boh non so spiegartelo, un gioco di carte.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> pinnacolo... boh non so spiegartelo, un gioco di carte.


 ok...pinnacolo sì


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi cacciano sempre... non faccio gioco e chiudo subito! Ma vinco quasi sempre...



Io odio chi gioca come te...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Come un cane sciolto... sì su questo hai ragione. Problemi?


ti faccio presente che è passata l'ordinanza del guinzaglio per tutte le razze e la museruola  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 :sonar 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   er i più rompicoglioni


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti faccio presente che *è passata l'ordinanza del guinzaglio *per tutte le razze *e la museruola*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chi ha firmato l'ordinanza?


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chi ha firmato l'ordinanza?


mò m'informo...ti faccio sapere. Tu intanto comprali per portarti avanti


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *mò m'informo*...ti faccio sapere. Tu intanto comprali per portarti avanti


Da chi e come fai ad informarti?


----------



## Lettrice (16 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Come un cane sciolto... sì su questo hai ragione. Problemi?



Guarda che essere _Prezzemolina_ ha piu' a che vedere con la portinaia che il cane sciolto...


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che essere _Prezzemolina_ ha piu' a che vedere con la portinaia che il cane sciolto...




























   guarda che sono gli altri che mettono in piazza i cazzi miei, non io quelli degli altri.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che cos'è pinella? io son ferma al burraco...ma pure lì ci sono le pinelle


non cosa sia burraco (è grave?)
pinella è un gioco di carte che si gioca credo solo a cagliari, considerando tutto l'universo


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non cosa sia burraco (è grave?)
> pinella è un gioco di carte che si gioca credo solo a cagliari, considerando tutto l'universo
















nn è grave se nn lo conosci...sospetto che vivrai benissimo lo stesso


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> nn è grave se nn lo conosci...sospetto che vivrai benissimo lo stesso


 
mi fido solo perché me lo dici tu


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi fido solo perché me lo dici tu


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Settembre 2008)

ma la pinella non è a canasta??


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma la pinella non è a canasta??


 c'è pure a burraco


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io odio chi gioca come te...


 Lo sapevo


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Settembre 2008)

io pinnacolo lo trovo bellissimo..
conoscete sans coeur??


----------



## Old Holly (16 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io pinnacolo lo trovo bellissimo..
> conoscete sans coeur??


Adoro giocare a carte, specialmente canasta.
Credo di conoscere sans coeur, ma con un altro nome.
Forse King...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Settembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Adoro giocare a carte, specialmente canasta.
> Credo di conoscere sans coeur, ma con un altro nome.
> Forse King...


nn lo so. Io lo conosco solo come sans coeur


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> nn lo so. Io lo conosco solo come sans coeur


 Cuori in Antartide.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Cuori in Antartide.


è la rivisitazine di cuori in atlantide?


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Cuori in Antartide.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vere pure io ho usato i termini usati da LDS no? E non sono l'unica/o mi pare? Allora dove sta la differenza?
> 
> Grazie.





angelodelmale ha detto:


> che lds sta sul culo a molti





Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> angelodelmale ha detto:
> 
> 
> > che lds sta sul culo a *molti**[/*quote]
> ...


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma, ripeto, *gli interventi nulla hanno a che fare con la simpatia.*
> Le opinioni personali le moderatrici le esprimono, come ogni altro utente quale esse sono, nei post che scrivono...da cui possono pure trasparire le loro affinità con gli altri utenti...come pure le loro non affinità...


Spiegami Persa come si fa ad evitare simpatia/antipatia quando si modera. Ovvero a lasciar perdere le PROPRIE OPINIONI PERSONALI.


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> è la rivisitazine di cuori in atlantide?


 si... una versione più sofisticata!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Spiegami Persa come si fa ad evitare simpatia/antipatia quando si modera. Ovvero a lasciar perdere le PROPRIE OPINIONI PERSONALI.


Le opinioni sugli scritti nel senso dei modi sono separati dai sentimenti istintivi che si possono provare per le persone.
A me risulta molto semplice.
Esemplifico.
Questi tuoi interventi reiterati di richiesta di spiegazioni li trovo irritanti, ma questo non mi porta a considerarli censurabili perché corretti nel contenuto e nella forma in quanto esprimono una tua opinione.
Altri interventi di altri utenti li posso condividere nella sostanza, ma trovarli offensivi nella forma e (visto che per evitare le risse che da interventi offensivi si generano è stata istituita la moderazione) intervengo in qualità di moderatrice.


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' affermi sempre di non sapere niente...non fare niente.... di essere fuori da ogni giro..._yet_ sei sempre in mezzo come il prezzemolo... bha!




























fammi solo ridere e non scrivere niente..


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> guarda che sono gli altri che mettono in piazza i cazzi miei, non io quelli degli altri.


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!
datele un po' di litio... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




PS: e vorrei ricordare che OGNI episodio da me citato includeva CAZZI anche miei..quindi IO ho messo in PIAZZA i miei e i tuoi dove tu potevi leggere mentre tu lo hai fatto con altri e io non ne sapevo niente...a proposito di buonismo, peace&love, cani sciolti e puttanate di livello intergalattico...


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!
> datele un po' di litio...
> 
> 
> ...


secondo te si soffre meno a tagliarseli con un colpo netto o a lasciarli cadere a terra esanimi senza colpo infierire??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> secondo te si soffre meno a tagliarseli con un colpo netto o a lasciarli cadere a terra esanimi senza colpo infierire??



colpo netto. a me non ha fatto molto male.

o in alternativa....


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> secondo te si soffre meno a tagliarseli con un colpo netto o a lasciarli cadere a terra esanimi senza colpo infierire??


parli dei miei o dei vostripunto di domanda


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> parli dei miei o dei vostripunto di domanda


la seconda che hai deto


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la seconda che hai deto




















no dico si permette anche di fare dellapostrofoironia parentesise cosiaccento si puoaccento chiamareparentesi....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> no dico si permette anche di fare dellapostrofoironia parentesise cosiaccento si puoaccento chiamareparentesi....


altro che cartellino rosso, BANNATELO


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> no dico si permette anche di fare dellapostrofoironia parentesise cosiaccento si puoaccento chiamareparentesi....


siconsigliaallutenteitalia1dinvestiredueliretteecomprarsiunatastieranuova


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> altro che cartellino rosso, BANNATELO


mo va cagherpuntiesclamativi


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> siconsigliaallutenteitalia1dinvestiredueliretteecomprarsiunatastieranuova


ma la tastiera e nuova...dovete solo dirmi quale tasto devo schiacciare per farla ritornare normale3puntiesclamativi


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> mo va cagherpuntiesclamativi


chiamateunesorcistaperfavorenonloreggocchiù


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma la tastiera e nuova...dovete solo dirmi quale tasto devo schiacciare per farla ritornare normale3puntiesclamativi


quello che hai in fronte.
Se non funziona quello che...bip


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quello che hai in fronte.
> Se non funziona quello che...bip


certo che siete proprio delle stronze intergalattiche100puntiesclamativi


----------

